# Cheyene Bitware for windows in Vista?



## love9099 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have been running XP and using Cheyene Bitware for windows and I have the 4 default files that contain the address book and all the fax numbers that I can transfer between computers easily but I tried to load the disk on my new Gateway with Vista and it will not load. Can I put Bitware for Windows on this machine and can I transfer my address book like I did with the other XP machines? 

Thank you


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is some good advice when installing programs in Vista, # 4 is good advice even if the program was

designed for Vista.

Here is how to install software or drivers on Vista that are for XP,2000,NT4,98,95

1. Right click on the setup.exe file for the software/driver you are trying to install and select

properties, if there is an "Unblock" button on the General Tab, click it, then go to the compatibility

Tab

2. Tick the "run this file in compatibility mode" box and then select XP, or whatever OS the software

was designed for, in the drop down box, Tick "run as Administrator" if it is available, hit OK

3. Now double click this setup.exe file to execute the install process, hopefully all will go well and

install the drivers/Software you need.

4. If the exe installs software for the device, or you have installed software only, you need to navigate

to the program folder where it installed, then do the compatibility thing (1 & 2) again for the program

executable(s). If the program was designed for Vista skip compatibility mode, just tick "run as

administrator"

I do not guarantee all drivers or software to work in Vista, but a large percentage do..

Good luck.

If the Software/ installer (exe file) is on CD, copy the entire contents of the CD to a folder in Vista,

then start at #1 (You can delete this folder after the installation completes successfully)

There is no compatibility mode for .msi installers, so this method won't work.


----------



## love9099 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for the advice, I will give it a try.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You are Welcome

Welcome to TSGF.


----------

